# ECA Stack



## JimmyJames (May 3, 2007)

My planned dosage is 16mg Eph, 100mg Caff & 300mg Asp *total per day*

Is this correct?? or should i be taking this total 3 times a day giving me

48mg eph, 300mg Caff and 900mg asp?

*Typically the ECA stack is consumed two or three times per day* in a 1:10:10 or 1:10:15 ratio of ephedrine:caffeine:aspirin. These ratios vary across studies and across users but despite variance they all seem to be effective.[citation needed] Usually, no more than 25 mg of ephedrine, 200 mg of caffeine and 325 mg of aspirin is consumed in a single dose


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

you certainly dont want 900mg of aspirin!

Take the the caffeine and aspirrin should be fine @ 100/300mg

start out with 16mg of eph, this can be upped depending on tolerance


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

I've explained this in other threads Jimmy.

Take 16mg, 100mg caff and 300mg asp for starters then ramp up over a couple of days to around 30mg eph, 200mg caff and 300mg asp.

Take the dose 2 or 3 times per day. Cycle for 2 weeks on then 2 weeks off

IE

Day 1

9:00 16mg E, 100mg Caff, upto 300mg Asp (up to you)

13:00 16mg E, 100mg Caff, upto 300mg Asp

17:00 16mg E, 100mg Caff, upto 300mg Asp

Day 2

9:00 24mg E, 150mg Caff, upto 300mg Asp

13:00 24mg E, 150mg Caff, upto 300mg Asp

17:00 24mg E, 150mg Caff, upto 300mg Asp

Day 3

9:00 32mg E, 200mg Caff, upto 300mg Asp

13:00 32mg E, 200mg Caff, upto 300mg Asp

17:00 32mg E, 200mg Caff, upto 300mg Asp

The dosage of Asp is up to you. That's how I do it. You might want to ramp up slower than that.

EDIT: That's how I ramp up - I don't usually take the 17:00 dosage!


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

32mg of eph at 17.00hrs, dude are you serious?

Do you ever get to sleep.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Leeston, I've said in other threads that Jimmy has posted in that I can't do that, but some people can - its up to him to try.

If I took that I wouldn't get to sleep til about 1am!! I NEED my sleep  I get at least 8 hours every day.


----------



## JimmyJames (May 3, 2007)

Its clear now, thanks!

Think i will half the dose for starters and build up depending on my reaction.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Sorry to be thick but what exactly does a eca stack do ?


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

In what terms Craig? Do you mean what is it supposed to achieve or how does it work?


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

oh sorry, i mean what is it supposed to acheive , i.e what do people take it ?


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

It's a fan burning cocktail Craig.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

so do u rekon that i could take it with my current cycle ?

what sort of cardio do u have to do with it ?

cheers


----------



## ajfitness (Mar 13, 2007)

imdoing another ECA stack and sticking with 30-40mins HIIT cardio 4-5 times a week, doing wonders mate, but your diet has to be really good too.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Depends what your cycle is I guess and its purpose. I assume its a cutting cycle?

You'd have to watch your blood pressure if taking it while on a cycle.

Diet alone with strip fat. Add cardio and you'll burn even more. Eph should really be a last resort. HIIT cardio with Eph will make you sweat like a biatch, so make sure you replace fluids. Be even more aware of your water intake.

With the correct diet, cardio and an ECA stack you will shift fat - of that there is no doubt. It's a case of whether you really need to use it or whether you see it as an easy way out.


----------



## ajfitness (Mar 13, 2007)

well written invisiblekid.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

im on a bulking course at the mo, but am interested as i am planning to lose body fat as soon as i come off. I take it you buy the epherdine in tabs, is the caffine from normal coffe and asprins as in headsche tablets ?, that may sound stupid to you lol


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Also is HIIT cardio high intensity cardio ?,


----------



## ajfitness (Mar 13, 2007)

caffiene can be bought in tablets too, (some people use pro plus) the ones i have are 200mg a tablet, a good hit! thats right, over here ephedrine most likely comes in 8mg tabs, thats what mine are mate.


----------



## JimmyJames (May 3, 2007)

Just to update!

Had my first ECA stacking session yesterday and WOW!!

Cardio was intense! trained hard for 50mins, felt a bit light headed after but felt great! took a while to get off to sleep at home later (but did see the end of BB) 

I take it that im ok to do this stack along with My Tribulus and Creatine??

2 x Trib tabs & 4 x Cre tabs


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Cheers AJ.

Craig, yes - eph comes in tabs. We're not allowed to post links as I understand it. Think PScarb said something about it being a Class C drug or something. It's actually the active ingredient in crystal meth. PM if you want more info.

The eph I buy comes in 8mg tabs. You can also buy pure caffeine tabs from many online suppliers. Usually they come in 200mg form. Pro Plus is another alternative. And, yep, Asprin - just like you take for a head ache. Anything in the range of 150mg - 300mg should be fine. Basically, the Asprin helps prolong the effects and actually in my experience reduces the light headed feeling and giddiness.

Be warned - your d1ck will shrink when you take them. TT said this was a defensive reaction due to the bodies production of adrenalin.

HIIT - is high intensity interval training. Some find this more beneficial than the "fat burn" zone.

Jimmy - I don't see any problem taking with Trib - however, be very careful when taking creatine with ECA. You will have to up your water intake significantly. Some of the guys I train with experienced a closure of their throat due to dehydration when taking both.


----------



## JimmyJames (May 3, 2007)

I did wonder about the shrinkage!! didnt like to mention it.

Invisiblekid- thanks for all your info/advise!


----------



## JimmyJames (May 3, 2007)

Hi all, another update if interested!

Upped my dose slightly and trained like a beast last night!

24mg eph, 200mg caf, 300mg asp x 2 daily @ 10.00am and 16.00pm

:gun:


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

JimmyJames said:


> Hi all, another update if interested!
> 
> Upped my dose slightly and trained like a beast last night!
> 
> ...


You animal you:lift: :lift: :lift: :lift:


----------



## ajfitness (Mar 13, 2007)

glad to hear its going well jimmy!! keep at it bro and enjoy getting shredded!!

good luck.


----------



## JimmyJames (May 3, 2007)

Hi all, up to full power now!!

24E 200C 300A x 1 @ 13.00 and 32E 200C 300A @ 16.00

Working a treat.

Q: if anybody else does this ECA, how soon before training do you have your last stack? or does it make any differance when you take it?

Mine seem to kick in about 70mins after taking each dose.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Mine usually kicks in quicker than that. How is the sleep?


----------



## ajfitness (Mar 13, 2007)

im quite fortunate i take my third and final ECA any time between 6pm and 8pm and i sleep just fine!


----------



## JimmyJames (May 3, 2007)

Hi mate,

Sleep if ok, go to bed around 10.00 and asleep by 11.00, seem to be waking up before alarm @ 06.00 thou (not a bad thing)

Thinking of doing a third stack as you, but need to think about the total dose and timings.


----------



## Treats (Jun 11, 2007)

Hi Jimmy, Nice thread... im looking into going on the stack too... How are you finding it so far?

Are you doing cardio while your on them? and if so, everyday? mornin or later on in the day?


----------



## JimmyJames (May 3, 2007)

Treats said:


> Hi Jimmy, Nice thread... im looking into going on the stack too... How are you finding it so far?
> 
> Are you doing cardio while your on them? and if so, everyday? mornin or later on in the day?


Hi mate, firstly i would read up on ther ways of losing fat etc.. on other threads as an ECA stack is not always the best for all.

Im finding it great though, now that im up to a full stack and strength...been training like a beast!!! and sweating like a man possessed!!

My training per week is:

Mon Back/Bi

Tue Off

Wed Cardio

Thur Chest/tri

Fri Off

Sat Cardio

Sun Shoulders/legs

I would suggest you read up in detail on ECA before taking!!!


----------



## JimmyJames (May 3, 2007)

invisiblekid said:


> I've explained this in other threads Jimmy.
> 
> Take the dose 2 or 3 times per day. *Cycle for 2 weeks on then 2 weeks off*
> 
> Hi, do you substitute the ECA with anything after 2 weeks??


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Some people substitute with Clen for those 2 weeks - personally I usually like the break


----------



## JimmyJames (May 3, 2007)

Thanks Mate,

I read that there are some bad sides to clen, so i think i will do the same and take a break from the ECA but leave all other supps as is.


----------



## Treats (Jun 11, 2007)

Thanks Jimmy..... Ive ordered the efs and caff, looking forward to getting started now. Yup ive had a good read and saved some of the threads in my favorites list to look back on.

How long are you expecting to stay on this stack for?

How long before work out are you taking the stuff?

cheers mate


----------



## JimmyJames (May 3, 2007)

hey,

i will stay on it 2 wks on/2 off for a couple of months and see what happens!!

I normally go the gym about 17.00 so i take the first stack at 12.30 ish and the 2nd at 16.30ish


----------



## hertderg (Jun 15, 2007)

Hi Jimmy - been following your updates and as I'm looking to do a stack if my weight loss levels out over the next month or so,lost over a stone so far but the stubbon fat around my abs isn't shifting. I was wondering how your weight loss has gone, approx how many lbs did you lose on ECA?

Mark.


----------



## JimmyJames (May 3, 2007)

Hi Hertderg,

Just finished my first 2wk cycle and can notice some change, look alot leaner around muscle areas and have lost about 5lbs. I also suffer from that bulge in the middle which cant seem to shift :-(

Been advised that keeping to my diet and lots of running/sit ups will do the trick, but not over night!!

Keep at it and im sure all that you wish will be yours oneday


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Jimmy - neither running nor sit ups will get rid of belly flab. Well, they will, but only because they burn cals, which in turn can reduce BF%. BTW - Running is very hard on the knees. IMO X-trainer or bikes are better cardio.

The only thing that will shift belly flab is getting a low BF% or lipo!

Fat storage is genetic, but the vast majority of men store it on their gut and chest first - therefore it is usually the last to come off - hence only seeing abs at a low (8-12%) BF%.


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Just to add my two penneth here. If you are unsure regarding ephedrine you can get Sida Cordifolia. SC is an extract of the ehedra herb. I have never took pure ephedrine but I swear by the SC tabs. Most of the major brands do them, Reflex, garnell etc and they are ok to buy in the supps shops in the UK (at least for the moment). However, I would personally favour CNP Sida Cordifolia, no reason (as the ingredients are all similar) but I feel a better kick out them than the others.


----------



## JimmyJames (May 3, 2007)

I will get rid of my belly! but yes, i find the x.trainer alot better then running. been doing a 30min stint on the X and probably loose 5 gallons on sweat...lol


----------



## hertderg (Jun 15, 2007)

cheers for the update Jimmy - I'm going to hold back on the ECA for now, just bought some sida, purchased them from bulkpowders,only started them on wednesday, not sure what to make of them, i've felt nothing from them, I've read people get a buzz from sida and similar sides to ECA but I can honestly say I don't even feel better when training,wish I'd tried cnp's now  Could just be early days?? Anyone using cnp's sida and would like to swap a few caps give me a shout  Can't afford to buy another batch at the mo.

Going to up my cardio, not going to set myself any time limits but I'll get the belly off soon.


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

hert - dont worry mate. What doseage are you taking?


----------



## hertderg (Jun 15, 2007)

leeston said:


> hert - dont worry mate. What doseage are you taking?


Hi M8 - Started with 1 tab twice a day for the first day , 2 tabs twice a day for the second and after feeling nothing from them I up'd it to 2 tabs 3 times a day for the third day onwards. I took these 7.00am , 1.00pm and 5.00pm. Am I taking too many ?

I found this from a previous post by CHUKS from bulkpowders -

"Our BulkPowders sida capsules are 350mg per cap at 10% alkaloids, so 35mg ephedrine per capsule equivalent."

Mark.


----------



## JimmyJames (May 3, 2007)

Hi all,

Ive read on some pages that people take Caff & Asp with Sida? to get the same feeling? is this true??


----------



## JimmyJames (May 3, 2007)

Just an update,

Now on my 4th day off the ECA and not training so hard and feel tied most of the day :-(

Is this normal from experianced ECA users??

Should i have to wait 2wks before starting again??


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

JimmyJames said:


> Just an update,
> 
> Now on my 4th day off the ECA and not training so hard and feel tied most of the day :-(
> 
> ...


I know I get this for a few days afterwards.

It's withdrawl, if you carry on taking eph you run the risk of messing your adrenal system up.

The fact that you are contemplating jumping straight back on re-inforces the need for time off. Eph can be very addictive for some people. Stay off it for another couple of days and you'll be fine. Then another week off.


----------



## JimmyJames (May 3, 2007)

Not even a tiny caff pill ??? only joking!

I will wait until the end of next week then go back on for 2wks

First cycle made some differance though


----------



## Treats (Jun 11, 2007)

just started mine today after following your cycle:

I've not done the work out today... i just wanted to see how it felt taking 2 doses while i was in work.

9am : 16mg ef - 150mg caff - 150mg asp

3pm : 16mg ef - 150mg caff - 150mg asp

I do feel abit weird at the mo, but no shakes.

May go for a run later see how i feel after it and also help get to sleep tonight coz i feel so wide awake!

What did you up your doses to? and in what stages i.e after 2 days of the above dosage did you go upto 24mg eff etc, until you got onto the full 32mg.

cheers


----------



## JimmyJames (May 3, 2007)

Treats,

I ramped up after a couple of days each time (think i mentioned it in my posts)

Its best to see how you feel yourself though, people say they are ok on it and others dont like the feeling/buzz they get.


----------



## Treats (Jun 11, 2007)

yeah i must admitt i do feel different lol. Going to go to

24mg eph, 200mg caf, 300mg asp x 2 daily tomo see what that feels like. then hit full dose by weekend.

cheers bud


----------



## hertderg (Jun 15, 2007)

Treats - keep us updated on the weight loss.


----------



## Treats (Jun 11, 2007)

yes will do mate...

this stack suppress my cravings for food something wild. If i didnt make myself eat at the right times.... i think id go all day not feeling hungry and not eating what so ever.


----------



## JimmyJames (May 3, 2007)

Make sure you drink plenty of water!!! as when you start to train hard you will sweat like youve never sweated in your life (personal exp)


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

It can be an effort to eat. Shakes come in handy.


----------



## Treats (Jun 11, 2007)

struggling after a workout on these efs.. becoming abit dizzy, light headed and can cause me to be sick... but only after workout. Is this my body telling me its not agreeing with the efs? Ive been on them now for 5days.

Throughout the day im drinking plenty of water before and after workout. Im eating my dinner bout 1pm then taking my second dose of: 24mg ef - 300 caff - 300 asp at 4pm then hitting the gym at 5pm for a hours worth of cardio.

Ive limited the gym to every other day, they day i dont go to the gym i feel ok, well not feeling sick but can become dizzy or light headed. also cant keep still always gotta be doin something and moving around, which can be hard because i sit at a desk some of the day for my job lol.

Anyone been in the same boat?


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Why 300mg of caffeine? 200mg would be sufficient. Also - that's 5 hours without eating. This will surely result in low blood sugar.


----------



## Treats (Jun 11, 2007)

the caff comes in 300mg tabs so easy to do 150mg half or 300mg full one.

I see what your saying about 5 hours without eating i just didnt wanna be runnin 4k on the tread mill on a full belly.

I do eat fruit after the 1pm dinner on the run up to the 5pm workout.. but that is it.. what would suggest eatting after the 1pm on the run up to the 5pm gym session? I just didnt wanna be pullin boiled eggs out every half hour in the office lol

Sorry for the questions mate.. just trying to sort the routine out.

cheers bud


----------



## Mahonski (Jul 29, 2007)

Can ECA stack be bought from supplement suppliers already prepared? i.e. as one cap/tab or is this something that you have to make up yourself?


----------



## JimmyJames (May 3, 2007)

Mahonski said:


> Can ECA stack be bought from supplement suppliers already prepared? i.e. as one cap/tab or is this something that you have to make up yourself?


There is some types of ready made but IMO not as good as the real thing, have a read of other threads on this subject and you will see the naming of them.


----------



## hertderg (Jun 15, 2007)

Treats - How is the course going ? What's your dosage at the minute ? How's the weight lose going?

Sorry for all the Q's 

Mark.


----------



## JimmyJames (May 3, 2007)

Can taking the ECA cause any problems with my man bits? ie feel like ive been kicked in the balls?

now that ive started my 2nd cycle (24mg eph 200mg caff 150mg asp all x 3 daily)


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

I know a guy who has suffered prostrate problem due to pronlonged useage of Eph


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Bump what Chris said - its known side of Eph.


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

chrisj22 said:


> I know a guy who has suffered prostrate problem due to pronlonged useage of Eph


 I bet it was alot of eph over a long period?


----------



## JimmyJames (May 3, 2007)

Never had any problems with my 1st cycle?? been off for 2 weeks now just started back on it, trained hard last few days and dont sure if ive damaged "the old boys" or its the 2nd cycle of ECA


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Most probably. I don't like the guy because he may aswell eat gear for breakfast.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

JimmyJames said:


> Never had any problems with my 1st cycle?? been off for 2 weeks now just started back on it, trained hard last few days and dont sure if ive damaged "the old boys" or its the 2nd cycle of ECA


Try it for another couple of days. I can't see any permanent damage being done. If it continues stop.

You drinking enough water etc..?


----------



## JimmyJames (May 3, 2007)

Im drinking about 2ltrs a day on average,

Least i know what the aspirins are for now!!!

To ease the ache in your balls!!


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Drink more water. You should be drinking at least that amount when not using an ECA stack.

Not sure your ball ache is related or not. It's possible.


----------



## JimmyJames (May 3, 2007)

Hi mate,

drinking loads of water now, upto 4ltr a day!

No aches or pains

now on:

40mg E, 200mg C and 300mg A, all x 2 daily

Everybody says i look awsome but suspect that im on hard core meds!


----------

